# 1st ever National Invitational for the sport of K9 Nose Work



## Jeff McMahon (May 18, 2013)

Last weekend in Rialto, CA the National Association of Canine Scent Work (NACSW) held the first ever nose work Nationals. 12 dog & handler teams competed over two days. The location was an industrial property with warehouses, heavy machinery and vehicles, and lots of desert heat (106 degrees on Saturday)!

I am proud to say that my student for many years from CA, Kristie with Jasper, took 1st place overall for the two day trial. My dog Muriel & I managed a 3rd place overall finish for day two and a few 2nd place finishes for individual searches. I'm proud of her for flying on a plane for the first time and getting right to work for two long days of crazy searching. All 12 teams who competed at the trial did a fantastic job. It's humbling what these pet dogs can do.

you can see pictures of some of the search areas on the NACSW facebook page. 

Happy Sniffing!

Jeff


----------

